# one or more activex controls could not be displayed



## fitzgig06 (Apr 24, 2006)

*I get this message when I get on "myspace" && I am using Avant Browser*



> one or more activex controls could not be displayed because either:
> 
> 1. your current security settings prohibit running activex
> controls on this page, or
> ...


I have searched & I found this answer 



> In internet explorer click on tools at the top of the page and then click on internet options - click on the security tab and then click on custom level. From here you can adjust your active X settings.


Well that doesn't seem to work because everything is "enabled or prompt"

Anyone have any suggestions????


----------



## bradly (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi,
It sounds like your IE needs to be repaired.

IE 6?

Download IEFix from here: http://windowsxp.mvps.org/IEFIX.htm

Close all IE windows, and run the program. Re-try Internet Explorer.


----------



## fitzgig06 (Apr 24, 2006)

bradly said:


> Hi,
> It sounds like your IE needs to be repaired.
> 
> IE 6?
> ...


hm I actually have IE 7, does that fix it as well????


----------



## bradly (Feb 11, 2005)

Yes, I'm sure they both use the same core dll's.

let me know if it works - if not, I will get you to do it manually.

Cheers!


----------



## rko888 (Apr 30, 2007)

XP Pro SP2 just wipe and clean (fresh) installed with McAfee ViruScan Enterprise 8.0.0 installed and Spybot v1.4. 

I was able to run an online games thru realarcade. after I left the computer and XP did the auto updates. the online games no longer plays.


----------



## pirateluver (Jan 7, 2008)

I ran that program and it didn't fix the problem. I am trying to register Quicken and it gives me that same error message.  I knew I shouldn't have installed Service Pack 2.


----------

